# Game Stores in Madison, WI



## Gareman

I'll be spending a lot of time in Madison, WI over the next few months and I'm looking for good game stores, especially those that may host games. I've found about half a dozen potential stores, but I don't know which are best. Any ideas?


----------



## ChromWolf

Greetings!  Although I'm in Cedar Rapids, IA now, I grew up in the Madison area.  There are several options to go with, but the store that was always "the top echelon" at the time was Pegasus Games.  It's off Odana from the Beltline...?  Mapquest should help there though.  But yeah, they always had a knowledgable staff, and hosted lots of events.  Good place.


----------



## EricNoah

Pegasus Games (West side of Madison)
http://www.pegasusgames.com/

Misty Mountain (East side of Madison)
http://www.mistymountaingames.com/


----------

